# Boas > Anacondas >  awesome pic

## JEWSKIN

had to share awesome pic

----------


## Minja777

Great picture  :Smile:

----------


## JEWSKIN

i just love his tounge being out

----------


## Boanerges

That pic did come out good  :Good Job:

----------


## CA cowgirl

I take it that's one of your anacondas I saw you mention in another thread?  Kudos to you for being confident in being able to care for it.   :Smile: 

Can I share my anaconda picture here too?  I realize I haven't shared it before and I'm proud of myself being able to overcome a fear of handling green anacondas.  :Smile:

----------


## JEWSKIN

> I take it that's one of your anacondas I saw you mention in another thread?  Kudos to you for being confident in being able to care for it.  
> 
> Can I share my anaconda picture here too?  I realize I haven't shared it before and I'm proud of myself being able to overcome a fear of handling green anacondas.


post away hun lol and he's a doll but only mine for a few more weeks he's going to someone ubber awesome along with the yellow female I have

----------


## CA cowgirl

> post away hun lol and he's a doll but only mine for a few more weeks he's going to someone ubber awesome along with the yellow female I have


It took me forever to figure out where I had these photos stored.  Here's one of the folks of Happy Pets with Nigel Marvin at the 2009 San Jose Expo, and a couple of me overcoming my fears of green anacondas.   :Smile: 





... and a snake growing out of my back!  Its heavy!


Thanks for allowing me to share here.   :Cool:

----------


## SAR17

Sweet pics. Wish my wife would let me have one of those

----------


## king216

Wow now that... Is a snake, how are they behavior wise? Do they make good pets?

----------


## JEWSKIN

lol lets just say I am working with the yellow but my green is super docile

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Wow now that... Is a snake, how are they behavior wise? Do they make good pets?


Generally speaking, no.  They are the heaviest body snake in the world and second in recorded length ~ 33'.  This makes for a very strong snake that at the size I'm holding one, if it wanted its way, it would win - even with two handlers - unless of course the handlers were folks like those seen on tv.

Most of the green anacondas that I've "met" - their owners don't trust their snakes.  Generally speaking this snake species isn't predictable or docile, tough there are some exceptions (such as the one I was holding in the pix above, and Jewskin's young snake).  I'd say do a ton of homework on them before getting one.  And do try to see a large live one in person to understand the strength of the animal and see what you would be getting into.  Oh, and they are aquatic, love their water, so if you wanted to keep one as a pet, keep in mind that you should provide a water basin that is large enough for them to fully submerge themselves.  I hope this helps and I didn't provide TMI, I'm just trying to dissuade you without being domineering.   :Smile:

----------


## CA cowgirl

Okay, here's a video for you to consider if you want to consider owning a green annie...

YouTube - Giant Anaconda Dead

if that's not enough... here's this sad snake having to learn something the hard way...
YouTube - Anaconda Eat a Tapir

Some more to convince you that their size is just too much.   :Smile: 
YouTube - Scary Killer Snakes, World Biggest Snake Ever!

okay, that's enough thread diversion...  :Embarassed:

----------


## JEWSKIN

> Okay, here's a video for you to consider if you want to consider owning a green annie...
> 
> YouTube - Giant Anaconda Dead
> 
> if that's not enough... here's this sad snake having to learn something the hard way...
> YouTube - Anaconda Eat a Tapir
> 
> Some more to convince you that their size is just too much.  
> YouTube - Scary Killer Snakes, World Biggest Snake Ever!
> ...


oh hun I know how big they get unfortunately to they were both rescue the ones I have from people living in an rv and well theyre both going to RBC Pythons.....so I have them a few more weeks but yeah the youngin is ubber sweet the female yesllow lets just say long sleeves and always 1 or 2 people there for saftey measures

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Hey the first Video is of an Olive python it is not a green anaconda.

Nice pic of the green. Hope the best life for her/him

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-30-2010),JEWSKIN (04-08-2010)

----------


## Kysenia

beauty animal, great pic :Smile:

----------

JEWSKIN (04-08-2010)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow! I could never own a snake like that!

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Hey the first Video is of an Olive python it is not a green anaconda.


That's okay, tell it to the half a dozen or so folks who've uploaded the youtube vid.  :Very Happy:   And while you definitely made the correct identification, you can't deny that it still proves the point I was trying to make - a large boid is no pet for a person who isn't fully aware of the snake's size and abilities.  :Good Job:

----------


## JEWSKIN

i totally agree with you hence why most every animal I end up with is someone realized they aren't for them...I keep a few and find the others the best possible homes...the green and yellow are both going to brandon

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

Wow! Great pic, gorgeous animal  :Smile:

----------


## king216

> lol lets just say I am working with the yellow but my green is super docile


wow i thought they would be mean, i have no reason to think that, i just never really did any research on anacondas  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## CA cowgirl

> wow i thought they would be mean, i have no reason to think that, i just never really did any research on anacondas


its not the norm that the anacondas are friendly  :Wink:   same goes for blood pythons and reticulated pythons... while more and more are becoming more docile, they are still fairly unpredictable and often there are specimens that "don't play well with humans."   :Smile:

----------


## king216

> Generally speaking, no.  They are the heaviest body snake in the world and second in recorded length ~ 33'.  This makes for a very strong snake that at the size I'm holding one, if it wanted its way, it would win - even with two handlers - unless of course the handlers were folks like those seen on tv.
> 
> Most of the green anacondas that I've "met" - their owners don't trust their snakes.  Generally speaking this snake species isn't predictable or docile, tough there are some exceptions (such as the one I was holding in the pix above, and Jewskin's young snake).  I'd say do a ton of homework on them before getting one.  And do try to see a large live one in person to understand the strength of the animal and see what you would be getting into.  Oh, and they are aquatic, love their water, so if you wanted to keep one as a pet, keep in mind that you should provide a water basin that is large enough for them to fully submerge themselves.  I hope this helps and I didn't provide TMI, I'm just trying to dissuade you without being domineering.


oh no, trust me, i do not plan on owning an anaconda lol, i was just asking a question, ball pythons & rainbow boas are enough for me

----------


## dembonez

this reptile zoo near where i live has green anacondas and.....they are HUGE! haha

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> had to share awesome pic


love the picture as well as the snake. One of my favorite snakes but i doubt i will own one. If i have the space when i move to the new place then mayb but for now its a no go.

----------


## mumps

> its not the norm that the anacondas are friendly   same goes for blood pythons and reticulated pythons... while more and more are becoming more docile, they are still fairly unpredictable and often there are specimens that "don't play well with humans."


I can tell from your list of critters in your sig that you don't really have any experience with these snakes you are offering your opinion on.

I agree people that are new to snakes should not venture into the giants immediately.  But you are telling people "false truths".  I have owned every one of the "giants", except for scrubs, and I can count a total of 0 bites received once trust has been established.  No "hook training", or welder's gloves or anything else.  Just good old realizations that these gorgeous creatures are not "instinct driven" as much as everyone thinks, and they are no different from corn snakes or ball pythons, with the exception of retics, who are damn smart for a snake.  Of course realizing what can pose a dangerous situation and avoiding them are key.

I believe that people who are bitten regularly by their giants are people who own animals that are smarter than they are.

Chris

----------


## CA cowgirl

> *I can tell from your list of critters in your sig* that you don't really have any experience with these snakes you are offering your opinion on.
> 
> Chris


Judging by what you say, you seem not to be as smart as your snakes.  What I currently keep isn't the same as what I have kept, the snakes I have worked with and the snakes I have observed.

I gave a personal opinion based on real experience.  You made a foolish and unfounded judgment.  Try to learn the facts before making such a declaration on another person whom you do not know. 




> *I can tell from your list of critters in your sig*


It was such a rediculous observation I had to quote it twice.

----------


## mumps

Well, sooorrrrrrrryyyyyyy!

You didn't list any personal experience, you just talked about these snakes in general.  If you have lots of experience with them, it's obvious you don't have a lot of pleasant experience with them, nor are you able to obtain a trusting relationship with them.  

Too bad.

Chris

----------


## CA cowgirl

I haven't had only negative experiences with large snakes.  I've been bitten very few times, in fact, none by large snakes.  My intention was to realign king216's newly formed impressions of these giants and let him know that these snakes aren't known for being puppy dogs.

While my experiences with large snakes have been mostly good, I will never trust a large snake, they don't utilize reasoning that humans or other mammals do.  Its only too bad in the sense that I won't care for them while living alone, and there are far too many of them being bred and far too many of them not being cared for properly because of their size and temperment.

----------


## JEWSKIN

wow is it just me or are there just a few people who will take things out of context to put someone down and make themselves feel better...its almost like a soap opera.......never assume anything yoou'll only end up looking like an ass

----------

_Christine_ (04-14-2010),_Moofins07_ (04-16-2010)

----------


## Moofins07

First, VERY beautiful picture. I'm so glad to see someone taking an interest in fostering these gorgeous animals and helping out those who have lost the capacity to care for larger snakes. You're doing both parties a world of good, and you get some experience and awesome shots in the process!  :Very Happy: 

Second, let's just drop the subject and agree to disagree. ALL giant snakes should be considered unpredictable, simply because they ARE. They don't bare their teeth when angry, or widen their eyes when frightened or threatened. If you admit to having trust with your snake, then that is a case of YOU trusting the snake - the SNAKE does not trust you. It only tolerates you.

----------

h00blah (08-05-2010)

----------


## JEWSKIN

> First, VERY beautiful picture. I'm so glad to see someone taking an interest in fostering these gorgeous animals and helping out those who have lost the capacity to care for larger snakes. You're doing both parties a world of good, and you get some experience and awesome shots in the process! 
> 
> Second, let's just drop the subject and agree to disagree. ALL giant snakes should be considered unpredictable, simply because they ARE. They don't bare their teeth when angry, or widen their eyes when frightened or threatened. If you admit to having trust with your snake, then that is a case of YOU trusting the snake - the SNAKE does not trust you. It only tolerates you.


well said lol

----------


## Oroborous

> If you admit to having trust with your snake, then that is a case of YOU trusting the snake - the SNAKE does not trust you. It only tolerates you.


I disagree with that, I think to tolerate you in the first place the snake has to trust you to, or be so accustomed to you handling it that it has no reason to feel threatened. Thus trusting you.

----------

_mumps_ (04-21-2010)

----------


## NatelovesBPs

Thats why there needs to be tighter regulations on whos aloud to keep larger more aggressive species. Im sure many would disagree with me that you should have to have a license to own these snakes, but hey if you really truly have the means and the knowledge to keep all the way untill adulthood than you have no reason to fuss about a license. Too many people get these animals not knowing or even worse not careing about really asking themselves if its going to work and then still think its ok to get one and then pawn it off on someone else or in places like florida people releasing their animals into the wild. Look people if you dont want a snake ban in the US then stop giving people a reason to question wether we should be allowed to keep them, its up to us. I personally only own ball pythons and would never even consider a larger species but I do understand and respect others desires to do so..... IF they truly can properly care for it.

----------


## Moofins07

> Thats why there needs to be tighter regulations on whos aloud to keep larger more aggressive species. Im sure many would disagree with me that you *should have to have a license to own these snakes*, but hey if you really truly have the means and the knowledge to keep all the way untill adulthood than you have no reason to fuss about a license. Too many people get these animals not knowing or even worse not careing about really asking themselves if its going to work and then still think its ok to get one and then pawn it off on someone else or in places like florida people releasing their animals into the wild. Look people if you dont want a snake ban in the US then stop giving people a reason to question wether we should be allowed to keep them, its up to us. I personally only own ball pythons and would never even consider a larger species but I do understand and respect others desires to do so..... IF they truly can properly care for it.


The sad thing is, that JUST happened up here. All British Columbians must apply for a permit should they want to own any boa or python in excess of 9 meters, and also for large lizards in excess of 2 meters. Forget about owning a rhino or a giraffe; those are on the list as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sg1trogdor

> The sad thing is, that JUST happened up here. All British Columbians must apply for a permit should they want to own any boa or python in excess of* 9 meters*, and also for large lizards in excess of 2 meters. Forget about owning a rhino or a giraffe; those are on the list as well.



I assume you meant 9 feet or 3 meters.  I don't know of any living snakes that reach 36 feet lol.

----------


## Moofins07

> I assume you meant 9 feet or 3 meters.  I don't know of any living snakes that reach 36 feet lol.


 :Embarassed:  Ah, yes. My bad! I meant 9 FEET, or 3 meters. Thank you!

----------


## Neal

> wow is it just me or are there just a few people who will take things out of context to put someone down and make themselves feel better...its almost like a soap opera.......never assume anything yoou'll only end up looking like an ass


You'll notice that quite often with certain people.

On the positive note, both of you have lovely greens.

Great picture with the tongue out, seems I can never get a picture of my yellow with her tongue out.

----------


## alohareptiles

Dang girl...Great collection...Love the condas, but probably will not add one to my collection...But love looking at those that others are lucky enough to have... :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## mommanessy247

sorry to jump in here but i agree with natelovesbps.
on the same token i feel these animals are in fact beautiful no question there & to the people that have the financial means to provide a safe, size-appropriate home for these creatures, more power to ya.

----------


## CeeJay

> post away hun lol and he's a doll but only mine for a few more weeks he's going to someone ubber awesome along with the yellow female I have


So what snakes don't you own :Smile:

----------


## RBCpythons

> its not the norm that the anacondas are friendly   same goes for blood pythons and reticulated pythons... while more and more are becoming more docile, they are still fairly unpredictable and often there are specimens that "don't play well with humans."


i completely disagree with this statement. i own snakes ranging from 18" up to 18'. retics, bloods, anacondas, boas, milks, corns, kings, hognose, green trees, amazon tree boas, jcps, ball pythons, cobras, vipers, rattlers, ect.... the list goes for days. I have been able to tame anacondas through care and dedication. Most people might have a harder time. But what really got me was you saying bloods and retics. All the pythons i own are hand tame (and im not talking about 4 or 5. Im talking close to 100 pythons.). They nip for about a month and thats it. its not that its not normal, its just inexperienced people buy them.

----------


## RBCpythons

> I can tell from your list of critters in your sig that you don't really have any experience with these snakes you are offering your opinion on.
> 
> I agree people that are new to snakes should not venture into the giants immediately.  But you are telling people "false truths".  I have owned every one of the "giants", except for scrubs, and I can count a total of 0 bites received once trust has been established.  No "hook training", or welder's gloves or anything else.  Just good old realizations that these gorgeous creatures are not "instinct driven" as much as everyone thinks, and they are no different from corn snakes or ball pythons, with the exception of retics, who are damn smart for a snake.  Of course realizing what can pose a dangerous situation and avoiding them are key.
> 
> I believe that people who are bitten regularly by their giants are people who own animals that are smarter than they are.
> 
> Chris


I replied to her comment before i even read this. i agree chris. not to say i havent been bitten, but ive never heard anyone try to give advice on an animal theyve encountered. I would think you must have owned one for quite some time to pass judgement. She has a misinformed ignorant opinion of these beautiful animals.

----------


## Void

Great shot and beautiful snake!! I have one like that of my yellow 


I'd love to have a green but they get too big for my liking. For as their attitudes go any snake can be a spawn of Satan or a kitten. Just depends on the snake ya know

----------

h00blah (08-05-2010)

----------


## JEWSKIN

fyi people these kids r mine as is the ten foot tiger retic on the shoulders......Handling is ubber important and I have seen agressive snakes tamed with just touch within a week. hannibal could be a freak among snakes though but you can ask no limit there hes met him first hand

----------

h00blah (08-05-2010)

----------


## Neal

Nice pictures.

----------

JEWSKIN (07-30-2010)

----------


## JEWSKIN

thank you

----------


## RBCpythons

> fyi people these kids r mine as is the ten foot tiger retic on the shoulders......Handling is ubber important and I have seen agressive snakes tamed with just touch within a week. hannibal could be a freak among snakes though but you can ask no limit there hes met him first hand


Yuperdoo! Now its your turn to come up here and handle my snakes

----------


## JEWSKIN

> Yuperdoo! Now its your turn to come up here and handle my snakes





i know i know

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

> I'd love to have a green but they get too big for my liking. For as their attitudes go any snake can be a spawn of Satan or a kitten. Just depends on the snake ya know


Just my two cents, but I agree. I've met totally tame snakes of species that are renouned for their nastyness (I was shocked after being told for YEARS that Bloods are all biting jerks only to meet a few that were as tame as most Ball Pythons!) and I own a Ball who's a snitty little biting jerk.  :Wink:  I think at some point generalizations have to give way to individual quirks of each individual animal.

Said as someone who's only ever drooled at and dreampt about the giants, of course.  :Wink: 

Then again I'm so madly in love with the Retics...I'm trying to find a way to get my hands on a pair of super-dwarf ones.  :Smile:  All the beauty in a size I can handle!!!

----------


## JEWSKIN

well I will put in my two cents here lol looking for  really good tics say talk to Brandon with no limit hes who I got clarice from and a friend took this pic after she'd been passed though several hands at a bike even kids and all






she isn't a dwarf by any means but still I cant help but to point everyone i know his direction anymore

----------


## RBCpythons

> well I will put in my two cents here lol looking for  really good tics say talk to Brandon with no limit hes who I got clarice from and a friend took this pic after she'd been passed though several hands at a bike even kids and all. she isn't a dwarf by any means but still I cant help but to point everyone i know his direction anymore


Thanks kalina  :Smile:  i appreciate it. But i am Rbcpythons on here. i own No Limit Exotic Pets

----------


## JEWSKIN

yeah i know but I was going off your new pic goof lol clearly says no limit and it stands out

----------


## tonyaltn

I think your all just crazy....I mean that in a good way  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Although I did get my first Boa Constrictor today...well, its a Boa and it constricts and thats what counts right ?, hahahaha!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Sorry, its almost 1am and I have been told that I think Im funny when Im tired  :Embarassed:

----------


## JEWSKIN

> I think your all just crazy....I mean that in a good way   
> 
> Although I did get my first Boa Constrictor today...well, its a Boa and it constricts and thats what counts right ?, hahahaha! 
> 
> 
> Sorry, its almost 1am and I have been told that I think Im funny when Im tired


well you know i used to have a pair of those they were awesome lol abd yes watch out though they may eat you

----------


## Neal

> I think your all just crazy....I mean that in a good way   
> 
> Although I did get my first Boa Constrictor today...well, its a Boa and it constricts and thats what counts right ?, hahahaha! 
> 
> 
> Sorry, its almost 1am and I have been told that I think Im funny when Im tired


This is the anaconda thread, not the other species of boas.

Not trying to be rude or anything, but thread hijacking is frowned upon.

----------


## tonyaltn

I made a joke about a constricting snake...someone got it, I laughed...thats it, I didnt start a topic of Boa's. No need to keep the so called hijack going by reposting my photo again and commenting.  :Rolleyes2:  I didnt even respond to the funny reply about it eating me just to keep the thread on topic, lol.

----------


## JEWSKIN

> This is the anaconda thread, not the other species of boas.
> 
> Not trying to be rude or anything, but thread hijacking is frowned upon.


Technically shes still in a boa thread and its a darn mean one lol who knows maybe it'll out grow  an anaconda lol ur boa is adorable hun i dont mind

----------


## Kysenia

Love the color and great pic :Smile:

----------

